# Calf Creek



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a day off on the 27th to do a little recreating. I like fishing and my wife likes hiking so we headed down to Calf Creek (It's a canyon in the Grand Staircase Escalante National Monument) where we could do a little of both. I dusted off my summer fishing rig and found some spinners and off we went. It was 12 degrees when we left our house but by the time we hit the trail head down in the canyon it was 41 degrees and sunny. The hiking was great and the fishing was good too. I caught about 15 small browns and a couple of pretty little cutthroats. The fish weren't big but the hike it's self made the trip worth while, catching a few trout was just an added bonus.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Calf Creek is a beautiful place.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

These pictures convinced me to make this place a destination for this upcoming year, beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... great job. Everything I hear about that place is how pretty it is. How strenuous is the hike? My wife isn't the best hiker around but if its pretty scenery, she'd probably make the effort. Might be a good "get back into hiking" thing after surgery.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

about 15 years ago, when I first fished that creek, there were some serious bruisers in some of them holes. I remember a big brown I caught, his mouth scarred from being caught so much. I would see 18 inch fish swimming around in the crystal clear water. I haven't seen any bigguns in there in the last 10 years. Too bad people can't practice catch & release more often in those delicate areas.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really, really cool! I've always wanted to fish some of the smaller creeks out there. Gorgeous place and to be able to fish for trout? Perfect!

Nice report, thanks.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


Riverrat77 said:


> How strenuous is the hike?


 to answer your question the hike is about 3 miles to the waterfall so 6 miles round trip and there are a few ups and downs in the trail. You do have to hike through a lot of sand and for some reason sand wears me out. I was pretty sore the next day.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

way way awesome!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice post HighmtnFish !!

Not only the fish but it's nice to see some _normal_ weather around this state. Thanks !! :O||:


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful little creek and fish. It is so nice to see somewhere that isn't covered by 3 ft drifts of snow!!

We looked at Calf Cr on Google Earth as a side light to a motorcycle trip we are planning in that area. This post just makes me more excited for the summer!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow i love that place i have not been there for about 15 years and you just made me want to go back up there again


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I remember we used to spend a day there every year of our boulder mtn trip when i was in young mens, it was more often the not the most enjoyable day of the trip. there was some big browns in there at one point, nothing better than catching browns in 98 degree weather.......


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Too bad people can't practice catch & release more often in those delicate areas.


In a stream like this, the problem is more that people don't practice enough catch and keep. The stream is absolutely loaded with fish which drives down the growth rates. However, there are still some fish in the 18 inch range to be caught.


----------

